# Rabbits abandoned in calgary



## macgilli (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey all


Anyone know a rescue in calgary. Or someone who rescues rabbits.

I just found a litter in the north east. Around 7 of them. They have dwarf characteristics. I can tell they are not cottontails. 

One is injured. All look to be in decent shape. They will approach somewhat. If anyone could run through their connections it would be great.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 17, 2012)

There are no rabbit rescues in Calgary. The humane society does have rabbits and are pretty good with them. Pound Rescue has also dealt with rabbits before, but I don't know how good they are, they mostly do cats and dogs.

So you know if they are actually abandoned? A mother can leave the nest while she is out eating and will return to feed the kits. Unless you know the mom is dead or gone, it can be better to leave them alone and keep an eye on them. Babies can be hard to hand raise depending on their age, so keeping them with mom is best if it is possible. 

I'd consider taking them in, but I don't know much about hand raising babies.


----------



## macgilli (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey. 

Thanks for the reply. I think I used litter in the wrong context. I mean litter as in they all look to be littermates. There is about 7 between 1st avenue ne and memorial drive along the edmonton trail north side. Between the esso/starbucks and petrocan. 

They look to be about the same size. Same colours. They do tend to group in 2s and 3s along each block. One is definately pregnant. One has an absessed eye or a wound. Most of their fur is worn and ragged. It looks like there is a partially dug nest. I think they were around humans as they are simply wary of us. I went and brought some pellets to them. I set some up in piles. 

I did call the city and most rescues to see if anything can be done. I also did try to catch one with near success. It was the pregnant one as I figure it would be better if she gave birth inside. I'm going to follow up tommorow to see if anything can be done. I feel sad for them. They are very plump though. I have some pics. They look to be a larger breed. However two of them did devour the food. 

I'm going to go check on them tommorow. 

Also Korr. Do you know where I can get a standard rex out here? I'm looking for a 6 to 8 week old in about 2 months. I haven't really seen many breeders around.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 17, 2012)

I would keep trying the Humane Society, but since it is a weekend it could take time for them to get out there. I am not sure if the city will be much help. They really only do cats and dogs, but it could be worth a try. 
I don't know if they would have some humane traps you could borrow to try to catch the rabbits. You can try using an x-pen to corral them (even one at a time) so they don't have much room to run and evade you. 

For rex breeders, I don't know if there are any around Calgary, but there are a few around Edmonton. There is a rabbit show at the beginning of May in Chestemere and breeders do come from all over the province. Many will transport a rabbit as well, so it is a good time to get a rabbit you would have trouble getting otherwise. http://earsclub.webs.com/members.htm This is the Edmonton rabbit breeder club and there are a few members that have rexes.


----------



## macgilli (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information on this Korr. 

We called one of the wildlife groups today and they are going to go take a look at the situation. They did tell us that rabbits are starting to be a problem in calgary. 

Hopefully they can do something about it. My stuff is still in transit so I cannot try to catch them. I feel bad about it. However. Hopefully some food will keep them near so they can be picked up easier. 

Also. Thanks for the information on the show. I plan on talking to some of the breeders.


----------



## MILU (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope they are ok...


----------



## macgilli (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like they are.

I've been stopping by after work, I count anywhere from 3 to 5 rabbits on a given night.

I've been leaving them a bit of food and trying to get close to them so I can try and catch them. I had good results tonight, managed to nearly catch two.

The three main ones are as follows;
1 - Pregnant (?) doe - looks to have a delawp, probably pregnant as its either extremely obese, or highly pregnant. She's a bit skittish, however likes food. She lets me get t within a foot.
2 - Black injured one. I havn't seen this one as much, however he did come for some food when I offered it.
3 - Young, male - The young male is as friendly as can be. Will come right up to me, even stole a bag off me tonight. I managed to catch him tonight, he's a bit shook up.

I'm going to make another call around to the rescues tommorow, see if they can do anything.

One thing I did notice tonight, is that someone is leaving them water. Probably one of the shops around. I'm curious as to how they will drink once the small bits of snow are gone. 

Hopefully a rescue can pick them up, or I can at least grab them and take them back to my apartment for the night. I'd love to keep them, however I don't have the facilities or ability to care for them for more than 24hours. At least I could turn them over to someone then......

I feel weird for doing this. My girlfriend says that it was probably due to us having to rehome the rabbits when we left Dartmouth to come out here. (6 Days travel, hotels, staying with friends) would have been hard on them. Although both my girls are loving the family farm, where they have hay bottomed cages. They are adapting well and the family loves them a lot. (I come from a family that loves animals, my mom even took a cat in from a place that they were working on). So its not so bad, however I miss having rabbits.

Plus, its weird. I don't see it that way. I think of it as me trying to do a good thing you know?


----------

